# METEOROLOGÍA > Sequia >  La campaña de regadíos acaba con varios embalses en situación de alerta por la sequí

## sergi1907

Los embalses de la cuenca del Ebro están al 41% de su capacidad, pero algunos no llegan ni al 20%. No se prevén lluvias en los próximos días.

a escasez de lluvias de los últimos meses ha encendido algunas luces de alarma. La campaña de regadíos ha terminado y los principales embalses aragoneses se encuentran con la mitad de agua que hace un año. 

 Según el parte de la semana pasada de la Confederación Hidrográfica del Ebro (CHE), la reserva de agua embalsada en la cuenca del Ebro es de 3.102 hectómetros cúbicos, lo que representa un 41,3% de la capacidad total. En la misma semana de 2010, la situación era de 4.554 hectómetros cúbicos (60,7% del total). Y el promedio de los últimos cinco años es de 3.713 hectómetros cúbicos.

Casi todos los grandes embalses de Aragón se encuentran por debajo de la media de agua embalsada de los últimos años. Yesa tiene 72 hectómetros cúbicos (el 16,1% de su capacidad); Mediano, 69 hectómetros (15,8%); Mequinenza, 674 hectómetros (44%); El Grado, 172 (43,1%), y La Sotonera, 51 (27%). 

Algunos pantanos están casi vacíos, como Barasona, con 12 hectómetros (14,1%); Búbal, con 3 (4,7%); Lanuza, con 3 (17,7%); Moneva, con 1 (12,5%), y Las Torcas, con 1 (14,3%). Por contra, el embalse de Ribarroja está lleno, con 202 hectómetros cúbicos (96,2% de capacidad).

 Desde la CHE afirman que estos datos no son preocupantes, porque estamos al inicio del año hidrológico. El año hidrológico se cuenta desde el 1 de octubre hasta el 30 de septiembre y este que acaba ha sido especialmente seco. Entre septiembre y octubre, los embalses siempre tienen su punto más bajo, porque han soportado los grandes consumos del año. A esto se suma que el pasado año hidrológico fue muy seco. Ahora ha terminado la campaña de regadíos y empieza la época en que los embalses tienen que recuperarse, explican fuentes de la Confederación. 


 Esperando a las lluvias del otoño
 Según los datos de la Agencia Estatal de Meterología (AEMET), en los últimos doce meses algunas zonas de Aragón han recibido hasta un 30% de precipitaciones menos que un año medio. La escasez de precipitaciones -de lluvia y de nieve- y el deshielo temprano afectaron especialmente a la situación de los embalses de montaña, como el de Yesa.

 Ahora, todos miran al cielo esperando a las lluvias de otoño. La AEMET anunció hace unas semanas que se espera un otoño dentro de los parámetros habituales, tras un verano especialmente seco. No hay indicios claros de que vaya a ser un otoño cálido o seco o húmedo. Hay distintos estudios y es difícil hacer predicciones, reconoce Gerardo Sanz, portavoz de la AEMET en Aragón.

 De momento, no está previsto que vaya a llover en Aragón de manera significativa en los próximos días, según la Agencia de Meterorología. Ahora seguimos con una situación de estabilidad. Quizá la próxima semana cambie la situación meterológica y comiencen a llegar frentes, pero todavía no se ve claro, apunta Gerardo Sanz.

 Por lo general, primavera y otoño son las estaciones más húmedas en Aragón, aunque la Comunidad tiene climas muy diferentes, señala Sanz. En el Pirineo, se suelen registrar más precipitaciones en invierno; en el centro y la Ibérica, en primavera; en la parte oriental, en otoño, y en la zona de Albarracín, en verano por las tormentas.



http://www.heraldo.es/noticias/arago...60856_300.html

----------


## ben-amar

Regadios sin restricciones, esperando un otoño igual a los ultimos pasados y ahora las lluvias no llegan.
No se puede tener un regadio sin contar con la suficiente agua almacenada, para nada sirve confiar en el tiempo.

----------


## sergi1907

Es lo que lleva transformar grandes extensiones de secano a regadío.

Después todos a pedir ayudas y subenciones a Europa.

----------


## ben-amar

http://www.diariocordoba.com/noticia...es_670893.html

Diario Córdoba | Lunes, 17 de octubre de 2011

La agricultura al día Actualidad del sector primario y cotizaciones de los mercados
El campo cordobés comienza a sufrir la falta de precipitaciones
El olivar puede registrar mermade producción porla falta de agua. El inicio del año agrícola es elmás seco de la última década

F. EXPOSITO 17/10/2011

Los próximos quince días serán claves para consolidar la producción de aceituna en la provincia o provocar una reducción importante en la estimación de cosecha que hizo la semana pasada la Consejería de Agricultura, y que preveía la obtención de 261.000 toneladas de aceite (1.340.000 toneladas de aceituna). La Junta de Andalucía advirtió el viernes en su informe de coyuntura agraria de que la aceituna presenta estrés hídrico, está arrugada en muchas zonas y la maduración se ha adelantado. Por su parte, la organización COAG considera que la cosecha puede caer entre el 20 y el 30 por ciento si no llueve pronto. "Este mes es crucial y la aceituna está completamente arrugada", dijo Francisco Garrido, secretario provincial de COAG.

Córdoba se encuentra en el inicio del año agrícola (1 de septiembre a 14 de octubre) más seco de la última década, con el problema añadido de que los bajos registros de agua que se han contabilizado se dieron en los primeros días de septiembre y desde entonces no ha habido lluvias y las temperaturas han sido más elevadas de lo habitual. La red de estaciones agroclimáticas de la Junta de Andalucía recoge solo 29 litros en la ciudad de Córdoba, mientras que cae a solo 2 en El Carpio o a 3,6 en Baena. Estos datos contrastan con los 87 litros del mismo periodo que cayeron en la capital en el 2010 o los 75,2 de Baena.

No solo el olivar se está viendo afectado por la falta de agua. La ganadería, sin pastos en la dehesa desde hace meses, tampoco encuentra alimento en el campo, por lo que los ganaderos tienen que abastecerlos con paja o alimento concentrado. Asimismo, la actividad es casi mínima en la Campiña, donde los agricultores están a la espera de que se produzcan precipitaciones para preparar los terrenos para las siembras. Sí ha beneficiado la falta de lluvias a la recogida del algodón, que está prácticamente terminada salvo en la zona biológica de Santaella.

----------


## FEDE

Es desolador ver algunos embalses de la cuenca del ebro, el Mediano, Búbal, Lanuza, y Argüis, doy fé de que daban lástimad verlos al nivel que los vi.

----------


## Comizo

> Regadios sin restricciones, esperando un otoño igual a los ultimos pasados y ahora las lluvias no llegan.
> No se puede tener un regadio sin contar con la suficiente agua almacenada, para nada sirve confiar en el tiempo.





> Es lo que lleva transformar grandes extensiones de secano a regadío.
> 
> Después todos a pedir ayudas y subenciones a Europa.




Esto es el despiporre.

 !!!!!Viva la previsión, el ahorro, la racionalidad y la planificación en los cultivos!!!!

----------


## sergi1907

> Esto es el despiporre.
> 
>  !!!!!Viva la previsión, el ahorro, la racionalidad y la planificación en los cultivos!!!!


Creo que todo esto ya se lleva avisando desde hace mucho en este foro.

Pero parece que a los responsables de ahorrar agua no les importa mucho

----------

